# اريد مساعدة فى تعريب هذا النص الهندسي



## ميكانيكي طائرات (26 أغسطس 2012)

*Exact Solution for Free Vibration of Thick Laminated Orthotropic Composite Plates *
Composites material are very important in many structural fields such as mechanical, civil, aerospace and etc due to their special properties that can’t be achieved by normal materials. Therefore many researches are conducted to study their dynamic behavior.
In this study, exact solution for free vibration of orthotropic laminated composite plates is obtained base on first-order shear deformation theory using the separation of variables method. The close form characteristic equations for plates with two opposite edges are simply supported while the other edges are subjected to any type of boundary conditions (simply supported, clamped and free) and their combination as well as for the plates with two opposite edges are clamped. The validity of these equations for the isotropic and other plates with different materials properties is examined and the results are compared with the most recent results in the literature when they are available. The first eight frequencies parameters are obtained for cases: SSSS, SCSC, SFSF, SCSF, SSSF, SSSC, CCCC, CFCF, CSCC, CCCF and CSCF using MATLAB code as well as the finite element software which is ABAQUS. While for free edge the finite element software ABAQUS is used only. The effects of the thickness ratio, aspect ratio, stacking sequence and the boundary conditions are investigated. The MATLAB results are in good agreement with that in the literature as well as that obtained by ABAQUS.


----------



## م . عايض القرني (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الحل الدقيق للاهتزازات الحرة لوحات المركبة السميكة المتعامدة التغاير
المواد المركبة هي مهمة جدا في مجالات كثيرة مثل البنيوية الميكانيكية، علم الفضاء والمدنية وغيرها نظرا لخصائصها الخاصة التي لا يمكن أن يتحقق من مواد طبيعية. ولذلك يتم إجراء العديد من الأبحاث لدراسة سلوكهم الحيوية.
في هذه الدراسة، يتم الحصول على حل دقيق للاهتزازات خالية من لوحات مغلفة المتعامدة التغاير مركب على قاعدة من الدرجة الأولى القص باستخدام نظرية التشوه فصل أسلوب المتغيرات. ويدعم ببساطة المعادلات شكل وثيقة مميزة للوحات مع اثنين من حواف المعاكس في حين تخضع حواف أخرى إلى أي نوع من الشروط الحدية (بدعم ببساطة، فرضت ومجانا) والجمع بينهما وكذلك لوحات وفرضت مع اثنين من الحواف المعاكس. يتم فحص صحة هذه المعادلات لوحات وغيرها من الخواص مع خصائص المواد المختلفة ويتم مقارنة النتائج مع نتائج أحدث في الأدب عندما تصبح متاحة. ويتم الحصول على الترددات الثمانية الأولى لمعلمات الحالات: Ssss، scsc، sfsf، scsf، sssf، محكمة أمن الدولة العليا، cccc، cfcf، cscc، وcccf cscf باستخدام matlab رمز فضلا عن برامج العناصر المحدودة التي هي abaqus. أما بالنسبة للحافة الحرة يستخدم برنامج العناصر المحددة abaqus فقط. والتحقيق في الآثار المترتبة على نسبة سمك، نسبة العرض إلى الارتفاع، وتسلسل التراص وشروط الحدود. نتائج matlab هي في اتفاق جيد مع أنه في الأدب وكذلك حصلت عليها abaqus.


----------



## مهاجر (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مهندس عايض محاولة جيدة



م . عايض القرني قال:


> الحل الدقيق للاهتزازات الحرة لوحات المركبة السميكة المتعامدة التغاير
> المواد المركبة هي مهمة جدا في مجالات كثيرة مثل البنيوية الميكانيكية، علم الفضاء والمدنية وغيرها نظرا لخصائصها الخاصة التي لا يمكن أن يتحقق من مواد طبيعية. ولذلك يتم إجراء العديد من الأبحاث لدراسة سلوكهم الحيوية.
> في هذه الدراسة، يتم الحصول على حل دقيق للاهتزازات خالية من لوحات مغلفة المتعامدة التغاير مركب على قاعدة من الدرجة الأولى القص باستخدام نظرية التشوه فصل أسلوب المتغيرات. ويدعم ببساطة المعادلات شكل وثيقة مميزة للوحات مع اثنين من حواف المعاكس في حين تخضع حواف أخرى إلى أي نوع من الشروط الحدية (بدعم ببساطة، فرضت ومجانا) والجمع بينهما وكذلك لوحات وفرضت مع اثنين من الحواف المعاكس. يتم فحص صحة هذه المعادلات لوحات وغيرها من الخواص مع خصائص المواد المختلفة ويتم مقارنة النتائج مع نتائج أحدث في الأدب عندما تصبح متاحة. ويتم الحصول على الترددات الثمانية الأولى لمعلمات الحالات: Ssss، scsc، sfsf، scsf، sssf، محكمة أمن الدولة العليا، cccc، cfcf، cscc، وcccf cscf باستخدام matlab رمز فضلا عن برامج العناصر المحدودة التي هي abaqus. أما بالنسبة للحافة الحرة يستخدم برنامج العناصر المحددة abaqus فقط. والتحقيق في الآثار المترتبة على نسبة سمك، نسبة العرض إلى الارتفاع، وتسلسل التراص وشروط الحدود. نتائج matlab هي في اتفاق جيد مع أنه في الأدب وكذلك حصلت عليها abaqus.


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## زلزال السماء (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 5


----------

